# Worming a pregnant mare.



## meemzul (24 February 2009)

Mine are due the spring dose of Pramox is it still ok for her or should i use a different one?

She is due April 30th and doing very well


----------



## Fahrenheit (24 February 2009)

Well the advice is not to use pramox on pregnant mares if you read the box but I know people who have done without a problem.

I choose not to use pramox on my broodmares as I would rather air on the side of caution... but thats my choice.


----------



## the watcher (24 February 2009)

safer to use Equest and then Equiptape, I do them a couple of days apart to be on the safe side too.


----------



## Touchwood (24 February 2009)

We use Equest/Equiptape, just to err on the side of caution.  I also know plenty of people who have used Pramox with no problem - its just not licensed for use in pregnant mares.


----------



## henryhorn (24 February 2009)

I asked my vet a month ago what to use safely in the new mare, and he advised equvalan followed 10 days later by strongid.
He did say don't use pramox as it has made some horses react to it.
We've done the mare as he suggested  with no ill efects I could see.


----------



## meemzul (24 February 2009)

Thank you! The shop i get it from are useless when i ask questions!

Just wanted to include tapeworm treatment, thanks again!


----------



## Shellby27 (24 February 2009)

I have just wormed my mare with Equvalan treats everything apart from tapeworm, but very safe to use. My mare did have a bit of a runny tummy next day, but then she did have to have two packets as she weighs just under 1.4ton!!!


----------



## Touchwood (24 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have just wormed my mare with Equvalan treats everything apart from tapeworm, but very safe to use. My mare did have a bit of a runny tummy next day, but then she did have to have two packets as she weighs just under 1.4ton!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually Eqvalan does not treat encysted redworms (Eqvalan treats adult larve) - and they are the ones that cause the real damage!  For this, you either need to treat with Equest or Panacur Guard - and as the drugs contained in Panacur Guard have developed resistance problems, Equest really is the best bet.


----------



## Fleur100 (24 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Actually Eqvalan does not treat encysted redworms (Eqvalan treats adult larve) - and they are the ones that cause the real damage!  For this, you either need to treat with Equest or Panacur Guard - and as the drugs contained in Panacur Guard have developed resistance problems, Equest really is the best bet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would echo this. I had a conversation with our vet on Monday and they are extremely worried as they are seeing too many cases of worm resistance. They recommend Equest &amp; pramox for the non-pregnant mares


----------



## Maggie2 (24 February 2009)

However, my vet who is a specilased Equine one, advises against Equest in later pregnant mares as in his opinion it can spark off a colic which a non pregnant horse would cope with but may cause trouble in one that is heavily in foal.


----------



## competitiondiva (24 February 2009)

My mare would normally have the equest/pramox yearly programme but when she was due for the pramox at the end of the grazing season last year I noticed that it hasn't been tested on pregnant/lactating mares and is therefore not licensed for use.  so instead I used equimax which (from what I could see) did the same worms but only covering a 10 week period as opposed to 13.


----------



## Touchwood (24 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My mare would normally have the equest/pramox yearly programme but when she was due for the pramox at the end of the grazing season last year I noticed that it hasn't been tested on pregnant/lactating mares and is therefore not licensed for use.  so instead I used equimax which (from what I could see) did the same worms but only covering a 10 week period as opposed to 13. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It hasn't been licensed for use in pregnant mares as a product - but the individual drugs are licensed.  So, while they don't 'approve' it, I do know a lot of people who use it without issue.  We do Equest + Equitape - that way, you still have the 13 week coverage from the Equest.
In my experience the risk of colic is negligable - prior to our own stud, all 50 of the mares in my husband's care were treated with Equest, and we have always used it on our own stud with no problems whatsoever.  I'd be more concerned about encysted redworms setting off a colic episode tbh.

ETA - Equest and Panacur Guard, are the only wormers that will treat encycsted redworms, and Panacur Guard has big resistance problems.  However - as long as you are treating for encysted redworms over winter, you will get away with not doing it in the spring.  So if you wanted to avoid Equest with an in-foal mare if for whatever reason you were worried, then an alternative such as Equimax would be fine - I just chose not to because a. I believe the colic risk is negligable, and b. its far easier for me to stick to the Equest program!


----------



## competitiondiva (24 February 2009)

I have continued with the equest during the winter for the encysted redworm coverage as equest itself has been tested as safe for use in pregnant mares it is just the pramox which hasn't been tested.


----------



## Touchwood (24 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have continued with the equest during the winter for the encysted redworm coverage as equest itself has been tested as safe for use in pregnant mares it is just the pramox which hasn't been tested. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes - sorry competitiondiva, that whole post wasn't directed at you...I just couldn't work out how to quote two people


----------



## JanetGeorge (25 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

It hasn't been licensed for use in pregnant mares as a product - but the individual drugs are licensed.  So, while they don't 'approve' it, I do know a lot of people who use it without issue.  

[/ QUOTE ]

The problem is that UK licensing is SO expensive.  The Australian version, Equest with Tape, is identical and IS licensed for brood mares and young foals and is used by most of the large studs there.  As Aussies are nearly as quick to sue if anything goes wrong as the Yanks, I'm confident it's as safe as anything CAN be and still work - but in this country if you DO have problems then you have no comeback.

Important with either version of Equest that you don't use it on mares who might have a heavy worm burden or who are thin - use something less efficient first!  And weigh carefully.


----------



## ColourFan (26 February 2009)

My two pregnant mares (due 1st May) were treated to Equimax on Sunday.   The next deworming is planned for the 2nd week of April, a couple of weeks before foaling, and will probably be Eqvalan or Flurexel.


----------



## competitiondiva (27 February 2009)

Touchwood and Motherhen, you say that you use Equitape as opposed to Pramox as 'safer' but Equitape hasn't been tested on pregnant or lactating mares either.  The only single dose tape worm products that I am aware of that have been tested on pregnant/lactating mares and tested safe are Equimax and Eqvalan Duo.  Plus I believe the double doses of strongid P are safe.


----------

